# colour changes from puppy to adult ( sables etc)



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

*colour changes from puppy to adult ( sables etc) pictures?*

I was wondering if anyone could share pictures of their chis or examples of those who have changed dramatically or lightened up etc, just curious to see how sables especially, progress from puppy to their adult coat.

I know alot are born very black and it fades as they grow older, just very curious on how they ended up like  find it all very interesting and its something to keep in mind when choosing a future puppy.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx's mask has gotten a lot lighter. Some of his sabling has gotten lighter and some darker. Around the bottom of his neck where it is dark in the first picture it is now getting lighter. It is so light on one side that it is all tan. It seems that his color has changed so much and I still find areas every once in a while that has darkened or lightened


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi love! Where have you been? And how is Noah??
I would love to share Leo's photos, he is a red sable!

View attachment 8548

4 weeks old

View attachment 8549

8 weeks old

View attachment 8550

10-12 weeks

View attachment 8551

16 weeks 

View attachment 8552

5.5 months




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

A few more!
View attachment 8553

6 months

View attachment 8554

8 months

View attachment 8555

9 months

View attachment 8556

Now (10 months on Saturday!)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx's mask has gotten a lot lighter. Some of his sabling has gotten lighter and some darker. Around the bottom of his neck where it is dark in the first picture it is now getting lighter. It is so light on one side that it is all tan. It seems that his color has changed so much and I still find areas every once in a while that has darkened or lightened


Jaxx is soooo handsome, love his face! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Jaxx is soooo handsome, love his face!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!

I love Leo's face it just has so much personality!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Ollie a few days old










About 10 days









13 months


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey at 8 weeks - 

View attachment 8560



Honey at nearly 1 year old - 

View attachment 8561


Her colouring has definitely got darker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> Ollie a few days old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I can't believe how much Ollie has changed, a totally different doggie! So beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby at 12 weeks old 










Toby at 5 months old 










Toby at 7 months old 










Toby at 13 months old 




























He's lightened up quite a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

This is such an interesting thread, particularly since I wonder what colour Willow will turn out. She's getting more red on her paws and head. I was going to reply and say how cute your doggies are but then I realised that I was thinking it about every dog. They're all beautiful!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the replies guys, they're all gorgeous.

I'm just curiousa friend who has a sable had alot of black on his face as a puppy, if I remember correctly, but now its completely gone but still has waves and flecks throughout the coat.

It appears everyones pups here so far has kept the masks/black around the face, so impossible to tell really from puppies? or the more intense the black the more likely it will stay?

Noah himself has gone cream to a very golden colour with a brown stripe on his back, I don't know what he'd be considered now tbh!

@Zorana1125: being an idiot and also past few weeks in and out of hospital with food poisioning or something idk, noahs fine! my bed buddy  though feel bad he hasn't been out for a proper walk in awhile, just kind of lazing about atm until I'm not bound to bathrooms >_>///


----------



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

So Zara is a sable! I didn't know that, I hope she keeps the black on her face
View attachment 8564


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is interesting that Toby was so clearly sable even as a puppy. He and Bambi are pretty much the same colour as adults, but when she was a puppy she was a clear fawn with a black mask. All the dark hairs in her coat appeared gradually, and her base colour has darkened from fawn more towards red now.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It is interesting that Toby was so clearly sable even as a puppy. He and Bambi are pretty much the same colour as adults, but when she was a puppy she was a clear fawn with a black mask. All the dark hairs in her coat appeared gradually, and her base colour has darkened from fawn more towards red now.


Yeah, I think his coloring was more defined as a puppy than now. I definitely knew he was sable right away from the first pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi guy,s just wanted to say there all such cuties, some of them have some really cute outfits on too.Zorana, i love Leo,s harness and would love to buy 1 like this. Would you mind telling me where you bought it please, very cute. also his little striped t/shirt is georgous to. Toby has an adorable little shirt on as well. We are all sooo lucky to have these little guy,s dont you think?


----------



## roxysmum (Sep 5, 2012)

Roxy's changed loads. She doesn't even look like the same dog. 
This is Roxy at 7 weeks
View attachment 8565

And now at almost 5 months with her lil sister
View attachment 8568


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

great thread!! I'm told romeo was pure white as a puppy, now he's gone a pale blonde along his back and tail, his colour gets lighter towards his feet and nose  x


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh roxy is lovely! I like the colour of her little sister.






Does anyone know what colour this chi would be considered, is it called a wolf sable? or anything particular? I love that black/grey mix look.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ozziegirl said:


> Hi guy,s just wanted to say there all such cuties, some of them have some really cute outfits on too.Zorana, i love Leo,s harness and would love to buy 1 like this. Would you mind telling me where you bought it please, very cute. also his little striped t/shirt is georgous to. Toby has an adorable little shirt on as well. We are all sooo lucky to have these little guy,s dont you think?


Thank you! It's called a buddy belt and they are made in Canada. It's a really great harness and has become quite a hit on this forum too.
Where are you located? I bought mine online and a few from a local boutique. If you decide to get one and need help with sizing, let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

